# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  scanner now only showing pale blue light

## donjarr

Hi all

So got my scanner nearly a month ago and used it a dozen or so times, each time plugging it in when I wanted to use it, but haven't used it for a few weeks and plugged it in tonight just the same, but instead of showing a projection of my desktop on the wall, it now just shows a pale blue light.  No stripy lines or anything just constant pale blue light.

I have searched their help section and its up there with a chocolate teapot for usefulness and wondered if anyone can shed some light (parden the pun) on this problem as I need to scan something and all I have is a very expensive light on my desk.

Also does anyone know why despite having an off button it doesn't turn off, just the projector goes out leaving the button and logo illuminated and fan running?

:-) Don

----------


## 3dprintau

Sound like you don't have the projector setup as an extended desktop at 800x600. Basically the projector is not getting a video feed.

----------


## donjarr

Hi

I checked and double checked the settings and its all set us as per their instructions, and before when it worked however I have noticed on their help pdf the second monitor is showing as analogy, where when I open the NVidia control panel its showing as digital?  Its connected via the hdmi converter which was included, but if wondered if that's dodgy so also wondered if as I have a dvi-i adaptor if I could plug it into the dvi-i port on the graphics card and see if that works.  I have also looked but can't seem to find a way of changing the monitor to analogue?

:-)

----------


## donjarr

Hi again

I can only hope at some point after filling out the support form that someone from einscan will get back to me, but in the mean time from reading other threads the blurry little letters in the top left corner show "PC" and "CVBS"  and that apparently means the VGA cable has not been connected correctly so my only guess is the little converter box they supply or cable is faulty so have ordered a replacement and will try that.

However not impressed with their customer service at all. :-(

----------


## 3dprintau

Ok, it sounds like you are not getting a signal to the projector. An easy way to test, is plug in a VGA monitor into your HDMI adapter and see if that works. Also ensure the HDMI adapter has the USB cable connected to it, to power the HDMI. Some USB dont provide enough power.

----------


## donjarr

Hi

So plugged in an old monitor (good job I never throw stuff away lol) and via their cable and adaptor I get no signal to the monitor, but if I plug the monitor into the AVI-I socket via an adaptor it works.  So guessing as I used the same cable its not that so its the adaptor or its not getting enough power, but as it did work I'm guessing its gone kaput, which begs the question can I plug the scanner into the AVI-I socket via my adaptor as that's the analogy output?

Many thanks, and while I was impressed with the results when scanning, its a shame their customer services don't bother to respond in a timely manner.

Many thanks again :-)

----------

